

How We Helped Raise $75,000 For An Indiegogo Campaign – Step-By-Step - roypovar
https://www.blonde20.com/blog/2014/01/09/how-we-helped-raise-75000-for-an-indiegogo-campaign-step-by-step/

======
egypturnash
"So we mapped all the alcohol related Indiegogo campaigns and went through the
list of funders (available to anyone using Indiegogo). We sent a short,
special message to each one telling them about the campaign. This resulted in
about $1,000 for two hours of work."

Oh my god I hate it so much when people do this. HEY I SEE YOU BACKED SOME
COMICS MAYBE YOU SHOULD BACK MINE which is nothing like the ones I backed. It
may be different for smaller niches but be very careful with this.

~~~
roypovar
We mapped people who pledged for Whiskey related products - not any alcohol
product.

